# Latest treasures



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Found on Craigs list
Made an offer, and the took my offer.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

WOW!!!!! You got lots to do this winter!!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW ! ..... the hot rods, red tow truck , TYCO hoppers ....... WOW !
nice haul. I don't even want to know how much.
congrats


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

NIce Haul Rob! Very nice!! pig


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, that's a whole winter's work of fun...especially if you want to get all those cars really cleaned up and running well. A great haul.

I recently saw a posting on Craigslist which contained about 18 good looking Tyco cars for a nice price. My problem at this stage of my slot career is I already have more runners than I can reasonably use. I still broke down and contacted the seller, but never got a reply - as far as I know, the listing is still there.

We all hope we can find these types of treasures. But sometimes when reality sets in and we look around at our personal Slotdoms, we really don't know what to do with all the new additions - at least, that's what I have found to be the case.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice catch, I want to know how much, then I think.......hmmmmmmm, no, don't tell me.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great hauls!!!! One for the ages here on HobbyTalk!!!

Let's share it with everyone !!! :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dangit, I I knew you scored, but not _that_ good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Keep the faith fellow slotters!!! They're still out there!!!  :woohoo:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice haul!! I would have trouble finding time to go through all of it!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Gents, 
I know it is a task, but someone needs to do it.

Marty, I understand the time issue still sorting coming to the end of the third week.

Rob


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AWESOME! Never stop looking...

--rick


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Jackpot!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Score of the year...?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Score !*

 Geez Rob, ya know Gluttony is a Sin


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow! thats nuts! Great score!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Great haul. I would love to find one of those ROKAR Sets that are shown in the second picture.

Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

When Rob came to watch me GO OVER THE EDGE at the Woodmen Tower deal last Saturday he showed me a bunch of these cars in person....WOW!!

What a find & glad they got into the right hands.  

Bob...not Rob (DANG NABIT)...zilla


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

Any chance of sharing with us, how much you paid for this huge find?


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

WOW !! ..Dang nice haul ... :thumbsup:


----------

